# air cooled hood??



## dman1234 (Jun 30, 2009)

hi all, i made an air cooled hood aand im using for glass, an acrylic sheet called optix by plaskolite, is acrylic suitable to use,? its not burning or even hot, i just wonder about light penetration. because otherwise its working great.

its .080 thick


----------



## Newbud (Jun 30, 2009)

Well i googled it and its flamable to a naked flame but couldn't find the melting point.

I'd be keeping an eye on it for sure, any browning etc and unplug


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

i wouldnt trust it man.
. you might save a few bucks now wit it or go to ya local lumberyard an havin a piece of actual glass cut to size for pretty cheap even.
  jmo
or even find an old window and get a cheap glass cutter. i think even wal mart has em. not sure tho.  but they basically score the glass enuf to where ya can just tap it an it'll snap where the scored cut is.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2009)

Whether the plastic is safe or not, I do not know.  However, I would never use regular glass in a HID light.  IMO, it is well worth the money (and the smart thing to do) to buy a piece of tempered glass.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 30, 2009)

You need a piece of glass that is rated for high heat. You don't want to get busted because your grow caught on fire.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 30, 2009)

I completely agree with The Hemp Goddess. Just go to a glass place with the exact dimensions of the piece of tempered glass that you need and they will cut it for you. That is really the best option. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jul 1, 2009)

tempered glass is the way to go but here is a link to the properties of the material in question, its not the MSDS sheet.

hXXp://www.matweb.com/search/datasheet.aspx?matguid=09e9de7974ef439db137a684b15d0a82&ckck=1


----------



## hanfhead (Jul 1, 2009)

That sheet (if nothing else) i likely to fade over time from the UV.  Also little scratches from cleaning it will degrade penetration.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks all,
its not browning or yellowing,or even hot, but i will go the tempered glass route to be safe


----------



## Newbud (Jul 1, 2009)

It sounds like the way you have done it works nicely especialy as you say it doesn't get hot but glad to here your gona do it right, imagine if the fan stopped working  

Not worth the risk but good effort fella


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 1, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> It sounds like the way you have done it works nicely especialy as you say it doesn't get hot but glad to here your gona do it right, imagine if the fan stopped working
> 
> Not worth the risk but good effort fella




Agreed, the rest of my design is working so good for venting i will try no glass, if that doesnt work im going with tempered glass..

thanks to all.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jul 1, 2009)

tempered is the way to go in my books. 

Criz


----------

